# Surfing Pow



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. But Patagonia does make me sick. Leave it to them to totally jump the shark and turn this into some slow motion samurai bullshit. Everything they do marketing wise just seems to be so affected and poser. I'd like to scoop them up with Subaru and the band Fun and hang them by their silly little hipster goatees. We just want to see some guys shredding without all the bullshit.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Thanks for posting this. But Patagonia does make me sick. Leave it to them to totally jump the shark and turn this into some slow motion samurai bullshit. Everything they do marketing wise just seems to be so affected and poser. I'd like to scoop them up with Subaru and the band Fun and hang them by their silly little hipster goatees. We just want to see some guys shredding without all the bullshit.


I agree to a certain degree but as a life long surfer, I can appreciate the soul of shredding pow from a surfing oriented paradigm. Gerry is a legend from Hawaii and Taro is also a legend in japan. The music and slow motion became monotonous but I do love the patagonia guys that shred.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, I did not have my hopes up for a great vid when I saw patagonia. I was hoping to see some crazy Japanese guys with scuba gear on or something surfing their insanely deep pow. Japan is definitely on my bucket list, I just need somebody willing to go there with me...not too excited about going all the way over there solo not knowing any Japanese or anything.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

vajohn said:


> Yeah, I did not have my hopes up for a great vid when I saw patagonia. I was hoping to see some crazy Japanese guys with scuba gear on or something surfing their insanely deep pow. Japan is definitely on my bucket list, I just need somebody willing to go there with me...not too excited about going all the way over there solo not knowing any Japanese or anything.


I thought about that as I watching an Every Third Thursday last night where they are in Japan, make some crazy snowboard, and ride awesome snow. There is a group of them - and I thought how cool it would be to shred Japan, but how being in a group makes it a lot easier to navigate the cities and try to communicate. Especially if you have someone who has been there before. I can imagine going alone might be overwhelming the first trip (or at least it would for me).


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Thanks for posting this. But Patagonia does make me sick. Leave it to them to totally jump the shark and turn this into some slow motion samurai bullshit. Everything they do marketing wise just seems to be so affected and poser. I'd like to scoop them up with Subaru and the band Fun and hang them by their silly little hipster goatees. We just want to see some guys shredding without all the bullshit.



people have been making slow motion niseko pow movies for years - it's not like Patagonia are doing something radically different. Anyways, it's just an artsy vid about the zen of deep pow turns - no reason to spaz out over it.
I do suspect that you're missing the point of Patagonia's marketing imagery if you think that way...or more likely you're just not their target market.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> I thought about that as I watching an Every Third Thursday last night where they are in Japan, make some crazy snowboard, and ride awesome snow. There is a group of them - and I thought how cool it would be to shred Japan, but how being in a group makes it a lot easier to navigate the cities and try to communicate. Especially if you have someone who has been there before. I can imagine going alone might be overwhelming the first trip (or at least it would for me).


Language is never a barrier for international travel, trust me!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Language is never a barrier for international travel, trust me!


Yep!!!!!

And even more so these days!!!!! 

And if there's one place to test out the theory, Japan is that place!!!!! Has to be the most obliging and friendly place I've ever been to!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> Thanks for posting this. But Patagonia does make me sick. Leave it to them to totally jump the shark and turn this into some slow motion samurai bullshit. Everything they do marketing wise just seems to be so affected and poser. I'd like to scoop them up with Subaru and the band Fun and hang them by their silly little hipster goatees. We just want to see some guys shredding without all the bullshit.


Maybe you should ask for your money back?????


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yep!!!!!
> 
> And even more so these days!!!!!
> 
> And if there's one place to test out the theory, Japan is that place!!!!! Has to be the most obliging and friendly place I've ever been to!!!!!


That's awesome to hear.  Would love to make it out there one day..


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Maybe you should ask for your money back?????


lol

I agree with Tonicusa though, that was hard to watch...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> lol
> 
> I agree with Tonicusa though, that was hard to watch...


Did ya have to get someone to hold ya down????? :laugh:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Your missing the point. Soul arch bottom turn.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Did ya have to get someone to hold ya down????? :laugh:


This is more like it:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Gerry Lopez


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The good ol Soul Arch


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i'd love to try some of those gentemsticks.

EDIT: fuck it! I've been contemplating for a long time now and this thread has put me over the edge. Starting this week I'm setting aside $100 from each pay a week to go over to Japan next year. $5000+ should make for an epic uni break.. WHO'S COMING WITH ME!?!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> This is more like it:
> View attachment 53578


Hahahaaaa!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> i'd love to try some of those gentemsticks.
> 
> EDIT: fuck it! I've been contemplating for a long time now and this thread has put me over the edge. Starting this week I'm setting aside $100 from each pay a week to go over to Japan next year. $5000+ should make for an epic uni break.. WHO'S COMING WITH ME!?!


I am, I already told my wife were going.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Pics of the Gentem demo at Happo last year are here (link to my blog):

JAPAN GRABS - Hakuba Blog 2013 / 2014 | Boardworld Forums | Boardworld | Snowboarding, Skateboarding, Surfing, Store, Forums


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Supra said:


> Pics of the Gentem demo at Happo last year are here (link to my blog):
> 
> JAPAN GRABS - Hakuba Blog 2013 / 2014 | Boardworld Forums | Boardworld | Snowboarding, Skateboarding, Surfing, Store, Forums


Howdy, mate!!!!!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

hey buddy!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Supra said:


> Pics of the Gentem demo at Happo last year are here (link to my blog):
> 
> JAPAN GRABS - Hakuba Blog 2013 / 2014 | Boardworld Forums | Boardworld | Snowboarding, Skateboarding, Surfing, Store, Forums


That was really nice of him to share all those boards with anybody. Did you partake in the shredfest?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Comes as a shock to a few when they learn gentems are made in china though. Thats some serious mark up going on there.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ETM said:


> Comes as a shock to a few when they learn gentems are made in china though. Thats some serious mark up going on there.


Still, if I had the money to own an Al Merrick surfboard I would.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't bother because there was a huge lineup and I knew that I would never buy one. I'd like to try the independent stick but the stance width is too small for me.

The ones made in China are made at a special factory with Gentem standards, which are apparently way higher than US/Euro standards. I think I heard that the topsheets are done in Japan but that was just from a shop guy. Tamai-san didn't mention that when I chatted with him


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Yea the narrow stance does throw me off a little but supposedly that's what gives them the character. I Don't think I'd ever buy one but they seem real unique and would be nice to test out for a short while


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Supra said:


> The ones made in China are made at a special factory with Gentem standards, which are apparently way higher than US/Euro standards.


 I also hear they run carbon neutral rofl


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> Yea the narrow stance does throw me off a little but supposedly that's what gives them the character. I Don't think I'd ever buy one but they seem real unique and would be nice to test out for a short while


nothing about character, it's just about short asians. Mads Johnson's promodel, the flyfisk, has a big boy stance though. 
Tamai-san told me I had to adjust to the boards - easy for him to say when he's a foot shorter than me!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Supra said:


> nothing about character, it's just about short asians. Mads Johnson's promodel, the flyfisk, has a big boy stance though.
> Tamai-san told me I had to adjust to the boards - easy for him to say when he's a foot shorter than me!


ahh i guess that makes more sense. i thought that maybe with a narrow stance, it would really add to the effect of "surfing" on snow. refer to ridinbends photos he posted, it looks as though they would replicate that style of stance.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I have full flying benefits...I am going to try and go next year if I can get on a flight over there space available. Just need to figure out costs once I get to Japan. Good to hear about the language barrier. I have not really been to any foreign countries since I was a kid, just Mexico and Costa Rica.


----------

